# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  90 sec between pm's???

## jamyjamjr

hey admin, seems i can only pm one person at a time and have to wait 90 sec in order to pm the next person..

iv been getting alotta pm's for diet help.. it's kinda annoying..

can anything be done about this??

i can understand why the rule has been place there, what requirments do i need to meet to surpass this rule, if that's possible in the first place..

----------


## Phate

> hey admin, seems i can only pm one person at a time and have to wait 90 sec in order to pm the next person..
> 
> iv been getting alotta pm's for diet help.. it's kinda annoying..
> 
> can anything be done about this??
> 
> i can understand why the rule has been place there, what requirments do i need to meet to surpass this rule, if that's possible in the first place..


i can only pm 2 people at a time and still have to wait 90 seconds in between, lol, personally i just open two windows and do pms in one and forum stuff in the other

----------


## D7M

> lol, personally i just open two windows and do pms in one and forum stuff in the other


Phate: AR's multi-tasker

 :Smilie:

----------


## Phate

> Phate: AR's multi-tasker


Lol, you should see how many windows i have open now

----------


## jamyjamjr

i feel u there man... i have my own issues here... hopefully admin can do something so we can help people out more

----------


## almostgone

> Lol, you should see how many windows i have open now


Same here. I usually have a string of tabs for Pm messages across the screen when answering PMs. I just answer one, send it, and move onto the next while the previous one is being sent. Doesn't really slow me down real bad.

AG

----------


## WARMachine

I feel the same way about getting PMs about gyno related issues. At least 4 a day.

I hear ya Jamy... Any chance we can get this changed?

----------


## jamyjamjr

bump for admin

----------


## JiGGaMaN

it will give you more time to think of quality responses.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> it will give you more time to think of quality responses.


arn't we just smiles today....


freakin jigga.. lmao

always got sumtin to say huh fcuker??? lol

----------


## DSM4Life

jam, I got your PM and my dirty underwear are in the mail.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> jam, I got your PM and my dirty underwear are in the mail.


ohh i count the days untill it arrives so i can sniff away... lmao  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> ohh i count the days untill it arrives so i can sniff away... lmao


yeah its the good shit. smells like gravy and ball sweat, just the way i love them.

----------


## jamyjamjr

lmao

----------


## MercuryEvo

I cant PM anyone? How do I get the PM option

----------


## Phate

> I cant PM anyone? How do I get the PM option


25 posts

----------


## MercuryEvo

> 25 posts


oooo, thanks for the help. Is there anyone on here I can PM to check on a source? Or anyone I can PM for a referral to a source to get good brands reliably? I dont want to break any rules

----------


## Phate

> oooo, thanks for the help. Is there anyone on here I can PM to check on a source? Or anyone I can PM for a referral to a source to get good brands reliably? I dont want to break any rules


mods/vets can give you a source check, look at our signatures for the requirements but the basic one is 100 QUALITY posts and 45 days membership

----------


## MercuryEvo

> mods/vets can give you a source check, look at our signatures for the requirements but the basic one is 100 QUALITY posts and 45 days membership


once i can PM people then i'll have some questions

----------


## jamyjamjr

bump for admin

----------

